# D-Day to Victory Interactive Documentary



## RackMaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's a great documentary series showing the D-Day Allied assault and the push to the end of the war.

http://www.ddaytovictory.ca/





 



> *OVERVIEW*
> 
> D-Day to Victory Interactive is an online documentary experience recreating the WWII final assault on Nazi-occupied Europe. A transmedia extension to the History Television and Channel4 documentary series, the site features many additional and poignant veteran interviews, and traces the Allied journey from the D-Day invasion of Normandy to the siege of Berlin. The site also allows users to engage in virtual commemoration and online sharing of several veterans’ stories who may be telling them for the last time.
> *PROJECT BRIEF*
> ...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 6, 2012)

An outstanding   find; brilliant, as my daughter living in England would say. Have it bookmarked, it will take plenty of time to go through. I liked the "sweet hot tea" story. 

Thanks RM!


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I found it from randomly watching one of the episodes on History Channel.  It has some of the most candid interviews I've seen filmed or at least made public; both inspiring and heartbreaking at the same time.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes, I think the interviews make it such a strong piece to watch, and interact with. I've really been disappointed with the programing on the History Channel, of late. They have been filling the bulk of their air time with "reality" shit, like the all important "pawn stars" series. As a result my remote thumb is conditioned to stop instead in the area of : The Military Channel, History 2, and Nat. Geo. Oh well, the ratings rule, don't they. Thanks again for your D-Day posting, I would have missed all together without your help.

RF 1


----------



## Ves (Sep 7, 2012)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Yes, I think the interviews make it such a strong piece to watch, and interact with. I've really been disappointed with the programing on the History Channel, of late. They have been filling the bulk of their air time with "reality" shit, like the all important "pawn stars" series. As a result my remote thumb is conditioned to stop instead in the area of : The Military Channel, History 2, and Nat. Geo. Oh well, the ratings rule, don't they. Thanks again for your D-Day posting, I would have missed all together without your help.
> 
> RF 1


 
It seems thats the trend for every previously educational channel. I'm not sure I'm not the only one who fed their early, though maybe not early in the case of most of the board :-" , need to learn watching The Discovery, History, and The National Geographical Channels. Thanks for the link!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 7, 2012)

Great documentary!


----------

